# Oakridge BBQ Rubs



## WV_Crusader (Apr 24, 2020)

So who here is a die-hard fan of Oakridge BBQ rubs and their duck fat spray like me?


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 24, 2020)

I use their Game Changer brine and injection, it's top notch.


----------



## Duncwood (May 9, 2020)

WV_Crusader said:


> So who here is a die-hard fan of Oakridge BBQ rubs and their duck fat spray like me?


Just ordered up a couple of cans, didnt know it existed till I read your post! To qualify for free shipping I ordered up quite a few rubs as well to be honest, after reading up I'm really looking forward to using them so thanks in advance.


----------



## BC Buck (May 15, 2020)

Black opts is excellent on brisket.


----------

